# Straw markets



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We got off to a slow start here in regards to selling hay but was able to sell just about all the hay I can possibly spare for good money. I sold a fair amount of straw in the field on the windrow. We have a bunch of straw to sell yet and I'm not excited because it's in the barn. Just wondering how the straw markets are in your area


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

Better here now than last year. Some inventories are getting chewed up after last year's glut


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Wow Endrow, you are either Good or Lucky to have moved most of your hay. I assume you hit it right and most of it was premium grade?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Must be luck I have never won. any awards for marketing . I sold hay in August and September all 3x3,s there was a period of time when it was pretty good. As I get a better handle on supply and demand on our dairy farm I may sell more latter. We have several guys pick up round bales from time to time.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Wish you were closer. I've been wanting to buy straw out of the field to sell and my own use. Watched a local that sells oats chop his straw back onto the field, will be meeting with him in hopes to buy out of field next year.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I sold all my straw from the field the last two years since my storage is limited. Last year I small square baled it all. This year I small squared about half, and the buyer round baled the other half. I had to take $50/ton less on the small squares this year than last year because the straw market was so poor. My agronomist tells me I took a step backwards at that price because it will cost more than that to replace the nutrients lost from removing the straw. Next year, it's going back on the field if the straw market doesn't improve.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

With Straw I usually figure till I bale it and store it in the barn that costs me approx. $40.00 per ton. and I deduct tha t from the hot auction price and call the local guys and the usually chop me down a bit but it sells . Id been getting $100 + in field last couple years this year $80 for barley / $65 for wheat


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

We will be buying long cut wheat straw soon, almost out of wheat straw. Still have rye straw. Is your long or rotary, how heavy are the bales and price. Thanks Bob


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Talked to a guy this weekend that has been supplying the pipeline builders in PA with bale baron bundles of wheat straw. Fill a van trailer and haul it up and swap it for an empty one...


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Bob M said:


> We will be buying long cut wheat straw soon, almost out of wheat straw. Still have rye straw. Is your long or rotary, how heavy are the bales and price. Thanks Bob


I can't believe you guys ran out already. There's straw up here...


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Bob M said:


> We will be buying long cut wheat straw soon, almost out of wheat straw. Still have rye straw. Is your long or rotary, how heavy are the bales and price. Thanks Bob


Why long straw Bob M? I've heard it markets better, but you're the first guy I've seen looking for it specifically. If there is a market advantage, I may need to consider changing who I use to custom harvest.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

endrow said:


> With Straw I usually figure till I bale it and store it in the barn that costs me approx. $40.00 per ton. and I deduct tha t from the hot auction price and call the local guys and the usually chop me down a bit but it sells . Id been getting $100 + in field last couple years this year $80 for barley / $65 for wheat


endrow, your barley straw brings more than wheat straw?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Why long straw Bob M? I've heard it markets better, but you're the first guy I've seen looking for it specifically. If there is a market advantage, I may need to consider changing who I use to custom harvest.


I wouldn't worry about it if you're moving your straw now but certain brokers are going to ask for long straw especially if they're going to race track or similar customers, where I'm assuming Bob is also marketing his straw.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

We do sell to the horse market, and we have several that want a long wheat straw, for the dairy I think the rotary straw is more absorbent. If you are happy with our custom operator not sure I would switch, if you are not having trouble selling your straw.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

paoutdoorsman said:


> endrow, your barley straw brings more than wheat straw?


It does there are some bto dairy guys that prefer barley straw and they want nice stuff and will pay a premium


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Bob M said:


> We will be buying long cut wheat straw soon, almost out of wheat straw. Still have rye straw. Is your long or rotary, how heavy are the bales and price. Thanks Bob


Mine is rotary and it would be a bit fine for you if you like true walker straw .


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We have an AFX rotor in our old red combine and have tinkered with wraps bars and if the straw is not to mature we gert good length . Got lucky and currently selling to a guy that rebales to small bales he said the length is perfect for him


----------

